

Draft Computing programme of study - Computing at School [pdf] - amirmc
http://computingatschool.org.uk/data/uploads/computing-04-02-13_001.pdf

======
fnbr
This is fantastic. I suspect that school that implement this will see positive
externalities in the form of improved scores in math and science.

